# TOC Sterling



## TR6SC (Sep 22, 2016)

Anyone know the numbering system for the Sterling bicycle?  The last digit in this serial number is an I. I'm trying to find out the year of this bike.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 23, 2016)

may we see additional pics?


----------



## shoe3 (Sep 23, 2016)

Maybe1898


----------



## TR6SC (Sep 23, 2016)

The bike is completely apart, but I will take some detailed photos of the bits tomorrow. Thanks to all for showing interest.


----------



## TR6SC (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## TR6SC (Sep 24, 2016)

Because the nickel is so bad, and the house paint is so ugly, I've decided to spend the dough and over-restore the bike. It has Raleigh style 28" rims. They were fitted by a craftsman. 36 hole rims were welded and then drilled to 28 hole rear, and 24 hole front. Really a beautiful bike. The 7 humps on the rear hub copy the 7 teeth of the sprocket. The front hub has 6. The spokes are straight pull like a modern bladed spoke. Not shown are hickory? drop bars that are in need of cork grips. I am also looking for a rear sprocket due to moderate hooking of the teeth. A pinch bolt is missing. I can make it if one is not to be found. Damaged but fixable pedal, and the rear axle adjusting screws are gone. #10-36 (weird!)
If anyone has info on the year, or any parts, I'd surely like to chat. Thanks!!


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 25, 2016)

its a 1897 or later bike. Nice bike.


----------



## TR6SC (Sep 25, 2016)

Why do you say that? What makes it that vintage?


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Sep 25, 2016)

Some of the deductive factors include the pat dates on the badge not matching the frame geometry (no diamond frames like this in 91 or 92) in 93 94 the diamond frame was sloped and by 95 96 the first diamonds that look like today's frames were mass produced. I am no expert on sterlings but post 1896 seems like a safe bet.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 25, 2016)

My guess would be 1895-6


----------



## corbettclassics (Sep 25, 2016)

Here is an 1895 from my archives for an example :


----------



## TR6SC (Sep 25, 2016)

Thank you all. I'm very appreciative of the knowledge that is being shared. I will assume that this is an 1895 Model II Expert, or later.


----------



## TR6SC (Sep 25, 2016)

PS Who has cork grips?


----------



## shoe3 (Sep 26, 2016)

Charles Matteo in R.I. makes sweet cork grips like originals , he is a wheelman $60 pr.beautiful.


----------



## TR6SC (Sep 26, 2016)

Thank shoe!


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 26, 2016)

Actually the badge dates it to after 97. before 97 they did not use the built like a watch logo.


----------



## TR6SC (Sep 26, 2016)

Thank you So much. I've seen the two different badges. 1897 at the earliest, and have you an idea on how late it might be? The original paint under the repaint looks to be a dark olive. I'm going to powder the rims a butter cream, and paint the frame a martini olive! 
I'm thirsty already!


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Sep 26, 2016)

I found this 1894 ad ; I think first year for this geometry


----------



## okozzy (Sep 26, 2016)

According to Luxlow, here's an 1894 model with the slopping top tube as mentioned earlier.

http://luxlow.com/bicycles/oldbike/1894-antique-sterling-safety-bicycle-built-like-a-watch-2600/


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 26, 2016)

Yep 95 s the change from the slope to diamond frame and the use of built like a watch was 97. Here is something you can use On dating.


----------



## TR6SC (Oct 1, 2016)

Hey Redline, Thanks for this last posting on dating. I realize from seeing this that I never thought a lot about the post-TOC era. It appears that Sterling went from 1892 to 1900. This forum is for 'Antique Bikes' pre balloon '33 and earlier.
TOC isn't the teen or the twenties. I think of those years as the 'Motorcycle' years. What technologically ended the TOC period? Is the transition to roller chain the pivotal point? Was it springs on the seat? Rubber grips? Tell me what you know.


----------

